# Porticons



## Azzurra

Frase hérmetica número 2 

_Aquesta nit la tramuntana xiscla com una dona boja. A Rielles les onades deuen enlairar-se damunt de les barques. Els *porticons *es fan sentir i em temo que no em deixaran dormir__._

No tengo la m_ás m_ínima idea de lo que pueden ser...


----------



## Agró

*porticó
1 * Porteta exterior d'una finestra. 
 
  *2 * Finestró.


----------



## innovator

Contraventana o postigo?

Vendrían a ser las antiguas persianas. Como una puertas para las ventanas. 

Aquí encontraras una foto de lo que es:

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...m=1&hl=ca&rlz=1T4GGLR_esES342ES342&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Azzurra

Ahora entiendo! Iba totalmente perdida, pensaba que eran los _pórticos_! Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Azzurra said:


> _Aquesta nit la tramuntana xiscla com una dona boja. _


No sé si es buscado, pero la palabra "boja" en la descripción de la tramuntana dice mucho a los que conocen ese viento, que a veces dura días y que, se dice, ha hecho perder la razón a algunos.  (En l'Escala, lugar por el que preguntabas el otro día, lo conocen muy bien).


----------



## Azzurra

Sí, es precisamente eso...  la protágonista insiste mucho en este aspecto, ese viento que le provoca siempre hemicráneas, pero que le encanta porque deja el cielo despegado...


----------



## Jay Lang

¿hemicráneas?


----------



## Azzurra

Sí... por què? Dice que es un viento que le "trastorna"... te parece raro? (mira que es ficción literaria...)


----------



## Jay Lang

No, lo que pasa es que nunca he oido esa palabra. Imagino que es una castellanización de una palabra italiana. Imagino también que te refieres a dolores de cabeza. Aquí hay un término, _migrañas_, que define un dolor persitente y patológico de la cabeza. Se me ocurre que, aunque escrito es totalmente diferente, suena bastante similar, por lo cual a lo mejor es una evolución de un posible término antiguo _hemicráneas._

Saludos,
Jay


----------



## Namarne

Jay Lang said:


> Se me ocurre que, aunque escrito es totalmente diferente, suena bastante similar, por lo cual a lo mejor es una evolución de un posible término antiguo _hemicráneas._


Doncs sí, que curiós: 


> MIGRANYA _f. _
> Etim.: del llatí *hemicrania *(< grec ἡμικρανία), mat. sign. || 1.
> (Diccionari català-valencià-balear).


----------



## Azzurra

aaah, por eso! Perdón! Pensaba que te parecía rara la historia... Sí, me imagino que es una interferencia con el italiano...  (pero lo más grave es que se encuentra en el diccionario bilingüe -que es el mejor que está en circulación para esta combinación de idiomas, aunque es sabido que contiene muchos errores...-) En el lenguaje médico tampoco lo decís? 

(De todas formas, pido disculpa de antemano por mi rara mezcla de idiomas... )

Un saludo desde Milán.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ciao Azzurra, m'imagino que ja saps que els porticons són les persiane/imposte.
I sí, l'_emicrania_ és la migranya. En castellà, a banda de _migraña_, també es fa servir _jaqueca_. _Hemicránea _potser és el més "tècnic", però no el fan servir ni els metges. 
El diccionari és el de la Tam, oi? No comment...

Per cert, això dels efectes secundaris de la tramuntana també ho tenen els friülans a Itàlia, amb la _bora_.


----------



## Agró

ursu-lab said:


> Per cert, això dels efectes secundaris de la tramuntana també ho tenen els friülans a Itàlia, amb la _bora_.



Al curs mitjà de l'Ebre bufa el cerç/mestral (el _circius _o _cĕrcius _dels romans; de fet, ja en va parlar Estrabó), amb uns efectes molt semblants. No diria jo que porta mal de cap, ans bé, és un vent netejador, però bogeria, segur que sí.


----------



## Azzurra

(approffitto del fatto che in questa sezione si possa parlare in diverse lingue... )

Ciao ursu-lab  ho messo _imposte _come parola, ma prima di capire che erano quelle ho fatto un po' di confusione con _controfinestre _e compagnia bella...  alla fine, era la cosa più semplice... 

Sì, è vero, è proprio lo stesso anche con la _bora _qui da noi... 

Proprio quello il dizionario...  purtroppo ancora non abbiamo una valida alternativa al Tam e viene spacciato come il migliore...

Grazie per la conferma della traduzione di _porticons_, qualche dubbietto poteva venirmi ancora in fase di revisione...

Alla prossima


----------

